# Kontakt Video Tutorial: How to add simulated legato to your Kontakt instruments



## Dave Hilowitz (Feb 11, 2019)

In this video, I demonstrate two different approaches to adding simulated legato to your Kontakt instruments: SIPS and the Kontakt Factory Unisono-Portamento. In the process, I add new legato patches to the Box Cello sample library I released last week.

The Box Cello library can be purchased here: https://www.decentsamples.com/product/box-cello-kontakt/.

The SIPS legato scripts can be found here: https://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/sips/sips.htm


----------



## Ifness (Feb 11, 2019)

Great, original sounding instrument! And now scripted legato. Well done.


----------

